# fresh off the bench



## leafspring (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi all,

It's my second post after introduction a while ago.

Just completed a petty-ish knife with a wa handle.

Blade is 150 mm long and 32 mm tall.
Made of forged leafspring from a local blacksmith. it's rather thick, 5-6 mm.
Flat groud to 4 mm at spine, distal taper, but leaving original thickness on ricasso.

Handle is beech, plastic spacer, and unknown burl. coated with superglue.

Here are the pics, sorry for its quality.
Hope you like it.


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 27, 2015)

Good looking knife...how about a spine shot?


----------

